# Ordering Plants Online



## Wiggyl (Feb 13, 2014)

Just wondering what people's favorite online plant ordering sites are. I'm looking for more variety than my LFS supplies, but I'm hoping to find something that doesn't charge too much in shipping fees or has some coupon codes to use.

Thanks!


----------



## Betta Nut (Dec 3, 2013)

dang it. I can't remember the site I see recommended a lot here for plants. I just know they give a discount for people here who put BETTAFISH in the coupon code. maybe someone will know what I am talking about. 

But anyway, my reason for posting is my best experiences have been ordering right from this forum in the classified section  I only have ordered from one other place, Tricker, but honestly, even though the prices were good, I wasn't very impressed with the quality. To be fair, I think maybe ordering in the off season, before their ponds were really producing well was a factor.


----------



## Neecy (Feb 15, 2014)

I've never ordered plants. But I've seen members on here raving about 
www.plantedaquariumscentral.com ;-)


----------



## Betta Nut (Dec 3, 2013)

yeah, I think maybe that's the one I was trying to remember


----------



## Stone (Jan 6, 2013)

would suggest ordering from people on here or on plantedtank.net, you will always get a way better deal, the plants will be healthier.


----------



## Blue Fish (Jun 11, 2012)

+1 to Stone and the others about the boards here. 
I've gotten some good stuff on here, but when I'm looking for a large quantity of specific plants, I usually order online through a site just because it's crazy to try to find an individual seller who has nine good-sized bunches of something like anachris for sale, lol!  

(When I first started planting, I did all five tanks at once...and so I started looking for almost wholesale quantities of stem plants for background and things like that. But, when I go looking for variety and some different things to grow in, this is the first place I check out.)  

Peachii on here often has wonderful packages for sale with tons of different plants. Other than her, my favorites commercial sellers have been:

www.tricker.com (I swear they are the largest, healthiest, most robust plants I've ever seen...and the prices are great for the huge plants you're getting. But, the selection is quite limited, so that's kind of a bummer.)

www.plantedaquariumscentral.com (I've never ordered from them, but they get good reviews.)

www.drsfostersmith.com (Their prices are competitive, and they have some really neat things that you don't see other places.)

www.bobstropicalplants.com (I haven't ordered from him, but I've seen very good reviews around this and other forums.)

www.tropicalfishkeeping.com (The mother forum for this one. They have a large classifieds and planted section, and there are other sellers on there in addition to here.)

Those are the places I've seen mentioned over and over again through this and other forums. 

You can also do ebay, but I kind of hesitate about that usually...you need to read exactly what they're selling very carefully (Many people on there want to sell a stem at a time...which to me is craziness when you can look around and find a big bunch of plants for less cost than what you'd be paying "per stem"...), and make sure they have lots of positive feedback. (Which is, of course, normal ebay procedure, don't purchase anything from shady sellers or those with poor feedback, lol!)
One other note about ebay, I'd definitely buy from my home country. There are lots of Asian sellers, and I'm not saying anything negative about them, but that's an awfully long way for a live plant to come, not to mention sitting in customs and weather patterns...If you read their reviews, they usually have a pretty good mix of positive and negative feedback...so I feel that they're probably riskier than a home-country seller. Just the logistics and the shipping times are going to be better, which is always going to be better for live plants.


----------



## Wiggyl (Feb 13, 2014)

Thanks for all the help! I definitely have been browsing the classifieds...I wouldn't mind some java (or other) moss. But I think that just about everybody likes that stuff! It's just so expensive online


----------



## peachii (Jan 6, 2013)

I just did a massive re-scape of one of my tanks this weekend so I'm going to list a thread some time tonight. I just need to get motivated and see what all is in the bucket. I have a large Lowe's 5 gallon bucket half full of plants from trimmings and another re-scape today. I have several options 25.00 for a small flat rate box full of whatever plants I can fit in it or 45.00 for a larger amount.


----------



## Wiggyl (Feb 13, 2014)

peachii said:


> I just did a massive re-scape of one of my tanks this weekend so I'm going to list a thread some time tonight. I just need to get motivated and see what all is in the bucket. I have a large Lowe's 5 gallon bucket half full of plants from trimmings and another re-scape today. I have several options 25.00 for a small flat rate box full of whatever plants I can fit in it or 45.00 for a larger amount.


That's a bit too much for me ]= If you do something for $10 max and have it include moss of some kind I'm in!


----------



## umarnasir335 (Jan 9, 2014)

Wiggyl said:


> That's a bit too much for me ]= If you do something for $10 max and have it include moss of some kind I'm in!


If I were you, I'd definitely jump on this. Just looked at Peachii's classified post, and the amount and variety of plants you get would cost 50-60 dollars easily if you were to shop anywhere else, even online...she's selling enough plants to take care of ALL your needs and then some and trust me, Plant Acquisition Syndrome is a real thing


----------



## Wiggyl (Feb 13, 2014)

umarnasir335 said:


> If I were you, I'd definitely jump on this. Just looked at Peachii's classified post, and the amount and variety of plants you get would cost 50-60 dollars easily if you were to shop anywhere else, even online...she's selling enough plants to take care of ALL your needs and then some and trust me, Plant Acquisition Syndrome is a real thing


It is a good deal...but I don't have that much to spend. Plus I've already got some plant growth in there, so I'm sure if I'm patient I'll have to sell my own stuff within the next couple of months q=


----------



## Blue Fish (Jun 11, 2012)

Here are some floaters for 6$, I have some of this stuff and I love it.  Super easy to work around/fish out of the tank when you need to, and it grows like mad.  

Thought it might help!  
http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=374058


----------



## Blue Fish (Jun 11, 2012)

umarnasir335 said:


> If I were you, I'd definitely jump on this. Just looked at Peachii's classified post, and the amount and variety of plants you get would cost 50-60 dollars easily if you were to shop anywhere else, even online...she's selling enough plants to take care of ALL your needs and then some and trust me, Plant Acquisition Syndrome is a real thing


We need to just go on ahead and make initials for this...PAS...because I'm horribly, horribly addicted.


----------



## givemethatfish (Feb 10, 2014)

I'll second the recommendation for www.tricker.com. You get LARGE bunches of plants. 

I'll also admit to having PAS. I literally JUST finished filling a 54 gallon tank with plants and had enough left over to pretty heavily plant a little 5 gallon tank, and now my other tanks are looking bare. So I'm looking at classifieds right now to buy some more plants even though I could just wait a few weeks and take clippings of my own plants...


----------



## Blue Fish (Jun 11, 2012)

But what's the fun in waiting when you can purchase new plants NOW, lol!

I'm a horrible, horrible enabler...  And I don't even want to think about what I've spent in plants. Really. I just don't go there.


----------



## JDragon (Jan 28, 2014)

On tricker.com, the 1 Qty, 3 Qty, and 12 Qty correspond to how many individual plants or bunches? (looking at Jungle Vals if you wanted to know...)


----------



## givemethatfish (Feb 10, 2014)

It's bunches.


----------



## peachii (Jan 6, 2013)

If we are forming a PAS club then I am the president, leader and chief enabler. LOL

I've got it along with multiple tank syndrome, horribly. I stopped counting at 100 species of plants and have even started on riparium plants last month. Just have 5 species of those so far because I don't have many things to clip on the sides of the tanks yet but I'm working on it.


----------



## Blue Fish (Jun 11, 2012)

ROTFL!! I'm with you on the MTS as well...I cut down from seven (150 gallons) to five (120 gallons)...but now I've got a 2 gallon I want to do natural planted as a design challenge (and because one of my older girls needs to be retired from the sorority)...so now I'm back up to six...  
I swear if they weren't planted (and as such saving me from water changes, even with the cycle) I'd never stop messing with water all day long and be able to go to my job to support this insane habit, lol! Sometimes I wonder if a severe crack addiction might be cheaper...  


I got a couple of new plants today that I need to send you a photo and have ID'ed. I've never seen them before and I am now very curious as to what they are.


----------



## peachii (Jan 6, 2013)

Blue Fish said:


> I got a couple of new plants today that I need to send you a photo and have ID'ed. I've never seen them before and I am now very curious as to what they are.


Sure thing, send them along and I'll try my best


----------



## SorcerersApprentice (May 31, 2012)

peachii said:


> If we are forming a PAS club then I am the president, leader and chief enabler. LOL
> 
> I've got it along with multiple tank syndrome, horribly. I stopped counting at 100 species of plants and have even started on riparium plants last month. Just have 5 species of those so far because I don't have many things to clip on the sides of the tanks yet but I'm working on it.


Peachii, I would love to see some pictures of any ripariums you set up!


----------

